

Interplanetary Transport Network - RiderOfGiraffes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interplanetary_Transport_Network
It's not news, but the potential for using it is growing.  By using fuzzy orbits and the edge of chaotic regions, it's becoming possible to do large scale movements in the Solar system with very little expenditure of fuel.  As with the time/space computing trade-off, this is a time/fuel trade-off -- the movements take a lot longer to achieve.<p>See also:<p>http://discovermagazine.com/1994/sep/gravitysrim419/article_view
======
RiderOfGiraffes
It's not news, but the potential for using it is growing. By using fuzzy
orbits and the edge of chaotic regions, it's becoming possible to do large
scale movements in the Solar system with very little expenditure of fuel. As
with the time/space computing trade-off, this is a time/fuel trade-off -- the
movements take a lot longer to achieve.

See also:

[http://discovermagazine.com/1994/sep/gravitysrim419/article_...](http://discovermagazine.com/1994/sep/gravitysrim419/article_view)

